

Turn your app into an iBeacon in 5 minutes - Bubble API - temc
http://bubbleapi.com
(See http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bubbleapi.com&#x2F;setup for quick setup instructions)<p>Bubble wraps core bluetooth libraries and makes it easy to turn your app into an iBeacon.
Your users will be able to find other app installs and share data like highscores, contact info, etc, etc.<p>We&#x27;d love to know what you think of this library.
======
tomo93
does this work when two phones are in the background?

